# Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz (merged)



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

*Portland Trailblazers (8-12)
Starting Line-Up*




































*#2 Steve Blake | PG - #7 Brandon Roy | G - #8 Martell Webster | GF - #44 Channing Frye | FC - #10 Joel Przybilla | C*


















*Utah Jazz (13-8)
Starting Line-Up*




































*#8 Deron Williams | PG - #9 Ronnie Brewer | GF - #47 Andrei Kirilenko | F - #5 Carlos Boozer | FC - #13 Mehmet Okur | FC*




















> The Utah Jazz rode one of the NBA's highest-scoring offenses to a strong start, but their lackluster defense has led to their longest losing streak of the season.
> 
> The Portland Trail Blazers, meanwhile, have used a surging offense to bounce back from an ugly stretch with three straight victories.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Looks really good - Great job!!


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Nice, lots of great stats, too bad Aldridge isn't playing though.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Sweet thread, man. We haven't had one of these in a while. Props.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Awesome, you should do all our game threads =D


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

great thread ghetto, welcome to the boards.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Yeah thanks. I'm a big Portland fan and I've noticed that this site has a lot of Blazer backing, so it's good to be here.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Nice job with the thread.

Too bad the face that pops up as our leader in points, rebounds and blocks isn't playing.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Nice.

Time for someone to step up big.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

raef to the rescue. hope he grabs a double double and ***** slaps channing frye.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Bad pass to Joel for the TO.
Good pass to Joel for the TO.
Good pass to Webster for 3 point play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Update: Frye still sucks. On offense and defense. Yuck. 

Webster and roy on Fiyuah.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

15-13 Jazz after 6 mins.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



Xericx said:


> Update: Frye still sucks. On offense and defense. Yuck.
> 
> Webster and roy on Fiyuah.


True.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

It sure doesn't look like Frye is going to step up tonight when we need him. It is early maybe he will get hot. I don't mind him missing the shots as much as his defense is so soft. Let's hope he starts playing better or get Outlaw in for him.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

This isn't a recipe for winning!

Blazers taking a ton of outside shots, and the Jazz are scoring at will inside. 12 of Utah's first 15 points are in the paint.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

And Frye makes one.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Frye with the scoop! Joel P takin' the charge! yah


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Martell with anohter 3! woot!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Webster for 3!

Love him to get hot!


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

On offense, Frye is bricking almost everything.
On defense, he is just letting the other team attack the rim at will. He needs to toughen up. Let's start calling him French Frye until he starts to play tough.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

What a block by Joel!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

webster with 12 first qtr points!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

roy taking the charge on the fast break!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Roy taking the charge!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Come on, Sergio, make your foul shots!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

I'm just watching the "statline" on cbssportsline but they show that Darius Miles just entered the game. I'm assuming they are on drugs. Can anyone confirm?

Gramps...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

James Jones did.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Nope, no Darius tonight


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Darius hasn't entered the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



GrandpaBlaze said:


> I'm just watching the "statline" on cbssportsline but they show that Darius Miles just entered the game. I'm assuming they are on drugs. Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Gramps...


Ya, Miles and Oden came in at the same time.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

The Blazers are scorching hot and shooting really well. But will they take it the hoop when they cool down?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



mgb said:


> Ya, Miles and Oden came in at the same time.


LOL. Thanks all. I figured they must be on drugs.

Gramps...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

That was a much better decision by Jack, don't take the three attack the basket. After all he said he's not a good 3 point shooter.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Roy's got two fouls and is on the bench? Does Nate understand that a player is allowed six fouls per game in the NBA? There's nothing wrong with having two in the second quarter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Jack with the dunk!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Way to many second chances.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Oh, that's Miles on the Jazz.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Offensive rebounds are killing us. Well we are up by ten, but this would be a blow out if not for 11 OR.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Offensive boards are killing us, but we're attacking the basket. And Utah's gone totally away from the inside shot. It's the Twilight Zone version of the first quarter.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

We need a rebounding coach. Is Buck Williams around?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

48-37 Blazers!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Jack is on fire. We will win this game.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Can anyone PM me a link to the game if one exists? I will be your best friend forever.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

55-46 Blazers at the half.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



yuyuza1 said:


> Roy's got two fouls and is on the bench? Does Nate understand that a player is allowed six fouls per game in the NBA? There's nothing wrong with having two in the second quarter.



i think it's more saving him as much as he can for tomorrow night as long as the 2nd team is playing well.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

We're up 9 at the half without LaMarcus and with Brandon playing really quietly so far. Go figure!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

That was a really good first half considering no LMA and Roy in foul trouble. Everyone else has picked up their game except Frye. I guess I should have left my game prediction alone. I had predicted Blazers 103-102 to win tonight but I changed it because LMA wasn't playing.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Okur and Frye... softest match up ever? thank god it didn't last long.

Nice game so far from Jack, very aggressive, too aggressive at times, but still good to see.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Nice job ending the half by the Blazers right when Utah was looking to cut the lead to five or so.

PLAY THE ZONE THE ENTIRE SECOND HALF.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

I could tell the Blazers would win this game about 45 seconds in. I think this team was inspired by the Player of the Week award and they felt challenged by LMA's absence. I predict we win by 20. First blowout win of the season?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



NathanLane said:


> I could tell the Blazers would win this game about 45 seconds in. I think this team was inspired by the Player of the Week award and they felt challenged by LMA's absence. I predict we win by 20. First blowout win of the season?


Game's not over yet, dude. We've blown bigger leads to worse teams (Philadelphia) before.

(Sorry, I just don't want to jinx it. :biggrin


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



NathanLane said:


> I could tell the Blazers would win this game about 45 seconds in. I think this team was inspired by the Player of the Week award and they felt challenged by LMA's absence. I predict we win by 20. First blowout win of the season?


You're crazy, Blazers are going to cool off eventually.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



NathanLane said:


> I could tell the Blazers would win this game about 45 seconds in. I think this team was inspired by the Player of the Week award and they felt challenged by LMA's absence. I predict we win by 20. First blowout win of the season?



I hope your right and we win by 20. I would take that bet we won't win by 20. I would be happy with a 1 point win on the road against the Jazz without LMA.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

I think this game is proving that LMA is overrated and holding the Blazers back. Up by nine ... on the road ... against the Jazz? Without LMA? I don't think that's a coincidence! :smile:

*ducks and runs*


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



wastro said:


> I think this game is proving that LMA is overrated and holding the Blazers back. Up by nine ... on the road ... against the Jazz? Without LMA? I don't think that's a coincidence! :smile:
> 
> *ducks and runs*


I don't think so. LMA is probably our most important player. I just think the team is playing well right now and our zone defense hurts the Jazz. I hope we can win all the games with LMA out.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



Tortimer said:


> I don't think so. LMA is probably our most important player. I just think the team is playing well right now and our zone defense hurts the Jazz. I hope we can win all the games with LMA out.


Joking! Totally joking! I swear! I can't wait for LMA to come back, and I hope he does so as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Roy with his 3rd foul.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



wastro said:


> I think this game is proving that LMA is overrated and holding the Blazers back. Up by nine ... on the road ... against the Jazz? Without LMA? I don't think that's a coincidence! :smile:
> 
> *ducks and runs*


If we win this then obviously we are better without LMA!


----------



## kressmi (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

can someone PM the link plz.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Up by 17!!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Oh my lord! 17 point lead! Maybe NathanLane knew what he was talking about, after all!

(But we all know how this team plays with a lead ...)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Nice 3s by Blake and Webster.

Way to early though. Wish it was near the end of the 4th. See how the Blazers handle the Jazz's come back.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

The Blazers are blazin' hot and moving the ball well.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

LMA who?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

You could tell at the beginning of the game. I think it's cuz of the three game win streak plus Roy's award/dinner plus LMA being out (which makes everyone wanna step up).

GO BLAZERS


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

LMA who? haha good game so far close it out


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Fyre is doing a lot better.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Boozer is a very dirty player.

He deliberately threw an elbow up near Outlaw's neck. The refs need to watch this one; the Jazz are a bunch of thugs.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Let's see how Portland responds to Utah's run. They haven't done well when facing adversity on the road in the past, but who knows? They're still up.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

We need a basket! Then a run! Come on Blazers!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Jarrett needs to be benched.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

We'll still win by 20. Trust me.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

man utah is getting away with some pretty physical playing..regardless we need to keep attacking.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Okay.

Here, hold my wallet too.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Okay, show of hands ... who saw this coming?

*crickets*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

wow, completely different team out there this month than after the philly game..hopefully the crowd can carry them to a win vs the warriors tomorrow..ILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

And we withstood a huge run.

Let that sink in.

Go Blazers


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

finally this proves it, like i have been saying all along lets cut LMA he is holding this team back!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Great road win!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Now that was a great win! We have won 2 road games in a row and now are past the Phil game collapse. Go Blazers!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

wow did pryz really get 36 minutes? and 10 boards and FIVE BLOCKS??!!!!??! He really stepped up if so. Frye was a non factor. Really Martell won this game with a little help from 4th Quarter Roy. Jack too. what a great game, i am pretty excited about this darn team right now.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

Awesome!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

I think we won because of Ghetto Anthony's great job with the game thread.:yay::clap2::clap::cheers::worthy:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

I have to say Frye did play a little better in the 2nd half though.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

I will be damned.. I would have lost the house if I bet on this game.

I only got to see the last quarter due to internet problems but I love the way they withstood the huge run by a good team and made plays down the stretch. Roy took over, Webster with a big three (and big game), and I thought Blake really came up big with a steal and getting a loose ball, those plays were huge.


:clap:


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

dam our defense was solid tonight


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*



drexlersdad said:


> wow did pryz really get 36 minutes? and 10 boards and FIVE BLOCKS??!!!!??! He really stepped up if so. Frye was a non factor. Really Martell won this game with a little help from 4th Quarter Roy. Jack too. what a great game, i am pretty excited about this darn team right now.


Yes, that is true about Joel. He was great. Frye was HARDLY a non factor. He hit some very important jump shots when we had nothing else going. And he hit some clutch free throws. He also had a sweet block. Did he get credit for it in the box score? On that note, Raef had a couple good blocks as well.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*

Especially without Aldridge I really expected us to lay a big goose egg against the Jazz. I'm glad that they were able to prove me wrong!

What a great win for this young team on the road against a damn good Jazz team. Love it!


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

we had a little help from utah - low energy poor effort game on their part.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

Joel was huge.

Besides his numbers, he was the physical force for the Blazers down low. He isn't exactly sculptured, but he holds his own down there and has a bit of an attitude this teams needs.

Great game!


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: We beat Utah in Utah without LMA*

Yeah, in the stats Frye was a non-factor but he did hit some nice jumpers to respond against Utah's run. Man of the day is definitely Martell though. Best shooting game of his career.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



wastro said:


> Okay, show of hands ... who saw this coming?
> 
> *crickets*




me. as long as joel stayed out of foul trouble and nate played him down the stretch i thought we had a good chance.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Game Thread (12/11): Blazers @ Jazz*



wastro said:


> Okay, show of hands ... who saw this coming?
> 
> *crickets*


ME, I so predicted it.
Not.

As unlikely as any win the past two years, with Aldridge out, and how horrific we've been on the road. Anyone who was confident we would win is just lying.

What a big win to get a game on Utah in the standings. Whoo hoo!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Just watched sportcenter and, of course, it's all about the Jazz. They get six highlights in a loss, we get two in a win. Our four game winning streak wasn't even mentioned, they barely even acknowledged the Blazers.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I felt we would win. We had won three in a row. Roy had just won Player of the Week and was stoked. Plus, Utah has been in a tailspin.

Go Blazers


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

ProZach said:


> Just watched sportcenter and, of course, it's all about the Jazz. They get six highlights in a loss, we get two in a win. Our four game winning streak wasn't even mentioned, they barely even acknowledged the Blazers.


Your kidding right? Utah and Portland highlights? They're both small market teams, we'll be lucky to get a box score on Sportcenter. :lol:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Just watched sportcenter and, of course, it's all about the Jazz. They get six highlights in a loss, we get two in a win. Our four game winning streak wasn't even mentioned, they barely even acknowledged the Blazers.


Yeah what a crappy highlight package of the game. They started out saying how Utah was down 15 in the third and came back, and made it seem like the Jazz were going to make this huge comeback to win.

It was just an afterthought that the Blazers actually won the game. Crappy ESPN..


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Using last year's logic, it's official . . .the Blazers are a better team without Aldridge. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Using last year's logic, it's official . . .the Blazers are a better team without Aldridge. :biggrin:


I wondered who was going to be the first person to make that comment.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> I wondered who was going to be the first person to make that comment.


Come on MM, you knew it had to be me. 

Hewy I started a post about Nate . . . wasn't thinking about you at the time but I guess I could dedicate that thread to you (although there are bigger Nate bashers than you on this board)


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

Last thought on this game? It was a Blazers tribute to Nash. John Nash. Where trading the #3 pick (D-Williams) and getting the #6 (Webster) and #22 (Jack) proved to be fantastic value


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

andalusian said:


> Last thought on this game? It was a Blazers tribute to Nash. John Nash. Where trading the #3 pick (D-Williams) and getting the #6 (Webster) and #22 (Jack) proved to be fantastic value


Now if it weren't for the fact that every single sane person would take Deron Williams....or Chris Paul for that matter over Jarrett Jack and Martell Webster combined I could go for that


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Now if it weren't for the fact that every single sane person would take Deron Williams....or Chris Paul for that matter over Jarrett Jack and Martell Webster combined I could go for that


hence the wink...


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I haven't look at the stat sheets yet, and don't really care what they say, Because it i8s a fact that Wedster was more instrumental to his team last night than Williams. He out played him in this game and we won.

gatorpops


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> I wondered who was going to be the first person to make that comment.


Actually I made the comment early in the game.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I have never heard our own fans boo their own players when they are losing and having problems against the zone. Or is this just a Jazz fan thing to boo their own players?


----------

